# Knicks beat Hornets!



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

We get our first win of the season! Yay.....lol......

(Yanks getting rocked though :whiteflag: )


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I did not get an opportunity to see this game (or any of the Knicks games thus far) and was wondering what was different about this game? Its great that we won but I'm more concerned with how we won and how we can continue this trend. Again, I did not see much of the game but I noticed a glaring difference in our rotation; no Nate Robinson, Danilo starting and Jared Jefferies on Chris Paul. What influence did those three things play?


----------



## Three (Oct 15, 2005)

emeka with 22 points


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Twinkie...*

Lots of things happened. Gallo shot poorly but showed he can do other stuff to make a difference. For instance, 5 great assists in 1st quarter and a block of an Okafor dunk later on. Hughes was great again. He played an absolutely fantastic all around game. Lee was himself on the boards but had a very nice offensive game. Harrington off the bench has been an epiphany. The light sure seems to have come on for him. Lots of hustle and driving...very few long jumpers. Help defense was superb and the ball really moved. Despite the numbers, Duhon missed a lot of plays. IMO, they played better without Nate. Better defense, better ball movement, and less complaining.

Keys?

1) Very nice help defense for the most part
2) Hustle all game long
3) Hughes giving us a real SG
3) Ball movement and less threes


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

TKF, we better win the next game, so A-Rod can get his ring, thanks to the WIN METHOD. lmao!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

That Gallo steal late in the 4th quarter was the most beautiful Knicks play I've seen in a _long_ time.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

what was different?


larry hughes is starting to hit shots. I thought I'd never see the day


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> larry hughes is starting to hit shots. I thought I'd never see the day


You cant count on him for long however. Hes so streaky. 8-14fg one night, 0-14fg the next.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Twinkie...*



alphaorange said:


> Lots of things happened. Gallo shot poorly but showed he can do other stuff to make a difference. For instance, 5 great assists in 1st quarter and a block of an Okafor dunk later on. Hughes was great again. He played an absolutely fantastic all around game. Lee was himself on the boards but had a very nice offensive game. Harrington off the bench has been an epiphany. The light sure seems to have come on for him. Lots of hustle and driving...very few long jumpers. Help defense was superb and the ball really moved. Despite the numbers, Duhon missed a lot of plays. IMO, they played better without Nate. Better defense, better ball movement, and less complaining.
> 
> Keys?
> 
> ...


That's an excellent analysis. I made it a priority to at least see as much of the game as possible after making my post, and noticed many of the things you mentioned in the first 2 quarters (although Gallo shot the ball effectively up until this point IMO). Would it be fair to see that this is our best starting lineup and rotation? Should we be looking for another legitimate 2 guard off the bench; continue to bring Harrington off the bench; and trade Robinson possibly for that legitimate 2 guard?


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Yeah....*

We need another sg. I sure wouldn't want to lose Lee but I would love to get Rudy Fernandez. I admit to not seeing him a whole lot but from what I have seen, he has the skills, the size, and the swagger to play here.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Yeah....*



alphaorange said:


> We need another sg. I sure wouldn't want to lose Lee but I would love to get Rudy Fernandez. I admit to not seeing him a whole lot but from what I have seen, he has the skills, the size, and the swagger to play here.


I'm there with you when it comes to Fernandez, which is why I've been a fan of moving Lee in exchange for him. If we do move Lee, I would like us to visit the idea of trading for Marcin Gortat who I believe would effectively replace Lee at the 5 spot and be available for the right person. I think Chris Duhon and a inexpensive young center prospect that we could trade for and package in the deal (ala Ryan Hollins or DeAndre Jordan) would work for he and either Anthony Johnson or Jason Williams. Yeah, we'd be stuck without a starting PG but we would have added two building blocks on this team.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

larry huges stole gallinari's jumpshot that game. but galli played probably his most well rounded game of his career despite a poor shooting night. he was finding the right guys for assists and even had some nice defensive plays. the steal at the end was nice but i like his block on okafor more. okafor is a grown man and galli looks like a 12 year old kid and he rejeced okafor andmade him look stupid.


----------

